# Social Group for SA Sufferers in San Francisco



## ralphinsanfran (Aug 7, 2012)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/grp/3188891497.html

I'm trying to create a cost-free social group for like-minded people. Thanks!

Ralph


----------



## ralphinsanfran (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi all,

Here is the updated post. Yes, I would very much like for people to join in the SF Bay Area. I am thinking a first time group outing on Sunday, August 26th. Possibly a walk in Golden Gate Park. 

Thanks.


----------



## ralphinsanfran (Aug 7, 2012)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/grp/3208813553.html


----------



## thejackofspades (Sep 4, 2012)

hi i might be interested.


----------

